# Tolerance levels?



## Blueberries (Jan 1, 2016)

Has anyone never taken a tolerance break? I've been smoking consistently (daily) for around 6 months now. I smoke around 1.5 grams of oil s day. Just load my pufco pen a few times and I'm good to I throughout the day. Anyone feel the need to not give smoking a break? I just smoked some of my Girl Scout cookies with a friend who doesn't smoke regularly. And she took 2 hits and was out... Was funny seeing it acrually. I continued to finish the blunt, thinking... I remember those days and I miss that. Anyone else smoke daily without t breaks?


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 1, 2016)

t breaks are a good thing imvho..
i smoke daily, and there's nothing wrong with taking a t break to get your tolerance back down so you don't need to smoke a ton of bud to get to where you want to go..
my $.02


----------



## Blueberries (Jan 1, 2016)

T breaks as in a weeks worth of wait? I went 2 days once and I had the craziest dreams....


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 1, 2016)

Blueberries said:


> T breaks as in a weeks worth of wait? I went 2 days once and I had the craziest dreams....


 the longer the better imo.. i have to stop for a month every year and be clean to piss every may... i'm a recovering addict, coming up on 15 years clean this may 13th, but i've never experienced any sort of withdrawals from weed, nor crazy dreams or anything of the sort..
but yeah, the longer the t break, the more of an effect it will have..


----------



## Blueberries (Jan 1, 2016)

Maybe it was the damn NyQuil or maybe just a crazy dream lol. But I'll take a break and see how it goes. I just love toking


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 1, 2016)

Blueberries said:


> Maybe it was the damn NyQuil or maybe just a crazy dream lol. But I'll take a break and see how it goes. I just love toking


 you said that you're smoking a lot of oils and or dabs right?
if so, i've read a lot of people on here who build huge tolerances very quickly when doing so since you're smoking a lot more concentrated thc levels as compared to flowers.. i've often read people who smoke a lot of dabs not really feeling much of anything after smoking flowers..


----------



## Blueberries (Jan 1, 2016)

Eh it's a different kind of feeling I smoke a lot of concentrates. And I'll smoke flower while already high from the concentrate and it gives it a nice kick. But I will most likely back off to flower. Then take a break after a few weeks on flower


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 1, 2016)

Blueberries said:


> Eh it's a different kind of feeling I smoke a lot of concentrates. And I'll smoke flower while already high from the concentrate and it gives it a nice kick. But I will most likely back off to flower. Then take a break after a few weeks on flower


 nice, i've not really had the chance to do a lot of dabs, or pretty much any, lol, but it sounds like you've got a plan..


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jan 1, 2016)

Blueberries said:


> Has anyone never taken a tolerance break? I've been smoking consistently (daily) for around 6 months now. I smoke around 1.5 grams of oil s day. Just load my pufco pen a few times and I'm good to I throughout the day. Anyone feel the need to not give smoking a break? I just smoked some of my Girl Scout cookies with a friend who doesn't smoke regularly. And she took 2 hits and was out... Was funny seeing it acrually. I continued to finish the blunt, thinking... I remember those days and I miss that. Anyone else smoke daily without t breaks?


Dude I've smoked a gram minimum to an 8th a day for 11 years straight and counting on a regular work day lol. I still get medicated as fuck every time it just starts to feel normal


----------



## Blueberries (Jan 1, 2016)

Of oil?! And I just miss the one hitter quitter days


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jan 1, 2016)

Blueberries said:


> Of oil?! And I just miss the one hitter quitter days


No lol not of oil, but I wack fat slabs every so often. I usually dab .25 a night then finish off with flowers. I have individual tolerances between the two. Whats funny is if i dont smoke or dab all morning, a couple puffs can still get me blasted at the end of the day. But that's no fun right? I feel tolerances is all in the head, atleast with cannabis. Duration is another thing.


----------



## Blueberries (Jan 2, 2016)

SPLFreak808 said:


> No lol not of oil, but I wack fat slabs every so often. I usually dab .25 a night then finish off with flowers. I have individual tolerances between the two. Whats funny is if i dont smoke or dab all morning, a couple puffs can still get me blasted at the end of the day. But that's no fun right? I feel tolerances is all in the head, atleast with cannabis. Duration is another thing.


This is true. I might only try dabbing at night and smoking flower in the mornings that's not a bad idea... And I'm about to attempt to make some bubble hash. So wish me luck!


----------



## ManLikeChavez (Jan 2, 2016)

im in uni and as a student money is always tight. i take 3 day breaks between smoking sessions so i don't have to smoke much to be out. That way i save money and still have a good time. Ergo tolerance breaks are good imo.


----------



## moldy84 (Jan 7, 2016)

I experimentally test my tolerance occasionally by vaping and recording how high I am in a spreadsheet. I'll use the same strain from the same grower each time. I take 5 full draws from my PAX and shut it off. Wait for effects to come on and then record in a spreadsheet how high I am using the "how high are you, bro?" scale (google it). I'll do this multiple times in a session, marking my progression in the spreadsheet each time.

I have yet to notice any significant tolerance increase. I'd say I vape about 0.5-1g a day for over a year. In my PAX that's enough for a couple sessions at least. Maybe I'm at an equilibrium or something... but I still get plenty high.

If anyone is getting to the point where you are building a tolerance I'd suggest doing the same as I have done. You will be able to see the tolerance increase and make small adjustments to your consumption. It seems to reason you can strike a balance where you can smoke daily and not build a significant tolerance.


----------



## Larro Darro (Jan 7, 2016)

I took a 12 year break. After smoking almost daily for about 30 years, I stopped due to my wife taking a big time job in a small town. The biggest thing for me was dreaming again after all those years of not. I kind of liked being straight for the first time since I was 13, but all things change. So late last summer I did dip my toe back in the bong water, so to speak. I helped out a friend who couldn't get any males by growing out his seeds. They were well into flower and still no males, so I topped the living hell out of them. I got 4 to flip to male, and one girl changed her name to Herman.

I dried and smoke those tops, and I was so fucked up. I had been calling the strain The Floral Collection as a joke on the names of the two growers whose strains he had used to make this cross. But after smoking those tops I thought about changing that to Side Tracked. I could not get anything done but walk around trying to remember what I was doing.

I got 12 ladies and 1 clone harvested, with seeds on about 9 of them. Trying to decide which ones are keepers have been hard. It all is good to me, but I don't know how much is just my lack of smoking, and what is real quality. I take notes on the smell, inhale, exhale and high, but almost all of them say good in the high line.

Soon I will be taking another break. As much as I tell myself I need to take one hit a day to make my stash last, I still do 3 or 4 big hits morning, noon and night. Before long I will be looking around trying to remember where I put that trim. This summer will be a very top heavy grow season for me, just so I have something to smoke.

And I have just about stopped dreaming again. I did have a crazy dream about Sub Cool as Batman {from the Bob Schneider song} Mz Jill as the black leotarded Cat Woman, and Erb-man as Rob. Had to whip out the Bat-arang and hit her in the head. Maybe I have been watching too many of the old Weed Nerds?


----------



## Michiganjesse (Sep 14, 2016)

Blueberries said:


> Has anyone never taken a tolerance break? I've been smoking consistently (daily) for around 6 months now. I smoke around 1.5 grams of oil s day. Just load my pufco pen a few times and I'm good to I throughout the day. Anyone feel the need to not give smoking a break? I just smoked some of my Girl Scout cookies with a friend who doesn't smoke regularly. And she took 2 hits and was out... Was funny seeing it acrually. I continued to finish the blunt, thinking... I remember those days and I miss that. Anyone else smoke daily without t breaks?


Two years strong daily


----------



## blaze 57 (Oct 7, 2016)

I take a break every 3-4 month for about 2 weeks. I have chronic pain from Shuermanns disease so I have a med card here in Wash state. I grow my own and turn it all into rosin for dab smoking only. Sooner or later I'm just going through the motions and not feeling a thing. Then its break time. The first 4-5 days are very tough. Hard to sleep and a real crappy type of sleep. Yes its addictive when you start dabbing, especially when you quit cold turkey like I do for tolerance breaks.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Oct 7, 2016)

blaze 57 said:


> I take a break every 3-4 month for about 2 weeks. I have chronic pain from Shuermanns disease so I have a med card here in Wash state. I grow my own and turn it all into rosin for dab smoking only. Sooner or later I'm just going through the motions and not feeling a thing. Then its break time. The first 4-5 days are very tough. Hard to sleep and a real crappy type of sleep. Yes its addictive when you start dabbing, especially when you quit cold turkey like I do for tolerance breaks.


Same thing happened to me, i ended up banging long ass slabs but i was getting more anxiety then that stoned well being feeling.
Guess what though? No matter how much flowers i smoke i can still get where i want to be, yeah i might need to smoke more because of tolerances but i ALWAYS end up feeling good ripping a few grams out a bong, it stops me from smoking for for the next hour instead of dabbing every 30 minuits trying to chase that medicinal feeling that pure flowers give.


----------



## TacoMac (Oct 8, 2016)

The only tolerance I ever built up was for morphine. I'm completely immune to it. I've had so many surgeries, it no longer has any effect on me at all.

So guess what they have to use now?

Liquid Benedryl. That shit wrecks me. I kid you not.

I usually only smoke two small bowls a day from my little pipe, and always gotten the same effect out of it. Don't know why. Guess I'm just kind of screwed up that way.


----------

